# Can you change a bulb in a speedlite?



## wxnut (Jul 9, 2011)

I have the Canon 420 EX Speedlite. It has stopped flashing. All the lights on the flash work as normal. The light that the flash is ready comes on. The test light comes on. If I press it, it doesnt flash. It doesnt flash on the camera, but I know it isnt the camera because other flashes work. This means it could be the connections on the flash unit, but I dont think so cause the test button would still triggar the flash. My thoughts are the bulb is shot. Can I buy a new bulb or would I have to send it in to Canon? Costs? Thanks for the help.

Doug


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, you can change the flash tube in a speedlight. IIRC, a new flash tube for a Nikon SB-800 cost me about $12.00 about 5 years ago.

_*CAUTION*_: The flash tube is connected to a rather larger capacitor (a type of battery) that could deliver a big enough electrical shock to kill you if it is not properly discharged before you try and replace the flash tube.


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 9, 2011)

A couple of alligator clips and some wire and use the new flash tube to short out the flash.  use insulated wire and don't touch bare metal, use pliers if you have to


----------



## table1349 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mike_E said:


> A couple of alligator clips and some wire and use the new flash tube to short out the flash.  use insulated wire and don't touch bare metal, use pliers if you have to



That's just Lloyd said...................................right before he shocked himself into the hereafter. :lmao:


----------



## penfolderoldo (Jul 9, 2011)

KmH said:


> Yes, you can change the flash tube in a speedlight. IIRC, a new flash tube for a Nikon SB-800 cost me about $12.00 about 5 years ago.
> 
> _*CAUTION*_: The flash tube is connected to a rather larger capacitor (a type of battery) that could deliver a big enough electrical shock to kill you if it is not properly discharged before you try and replace the flash tube.



If you're electronically minded yes i'm sure you can, but chances of it going badly wrong (ie no working flash and being however many $$ out of pocket) are fairly high I reckon. I had my 430ex fixed by Canon 2 years ago and it cost me £52 (about $83). Checking on ebay you can pick up plenty of used 420ex's for around $100.


----------

